# Poor Betta



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Today when I went to feed my Betta I noticed that he had ripped his tail fin. He now has 4 tail fins instead of one. He is always flaring himself because of the reflection on the tank glass. Do you think it will heal overtime? Or will he have 4 forever?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

It will heal. make sure to keep an eye on the fins and make sure it doesn't grow fungus. Make sure the water stays clean so that doesn't happen.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It should heal,but you have to get him to stop flaring or he will keep blowing it.Try to place a piece of dark paper along the back and sides of the tank so he cant see his reflection.Flaring is good in moderation ,it keeps them active but too much is very stressful.The addition of some live plants along the sides should help as well.
To treat,add a medicinal dose of aquarium salt,and give him daily 100%waterchanges,and keep him warm.He should show regrowth in a few days to a week.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

The black paper didn't work, he was actually flaring more and bigger, here's a pic right after I took the paper off. He even is flaring all around his gills.


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi There,,are you using water condistioner,,,this treat the water,,and add,s the scails and protects the outer coating of your betta, do tis with each water change..question are your plants plastic.if so they will have sharp edges,and be the cause of these tears


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

bruceaction said:


> Hi There,,are you using water condistioner,,,this treat the water,,and add,s the scails and protects the outer coating of your betta, do tis with each water change..question are your plants plastic.if so they will have sharp edges,and be the cause of these tears



Yes, I use water conditioner, and yes the plants are fake, but I don't believe there are sharp edges.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Poor little guy... I suggest getting some wisteria (real underwater plant) and put it around the edge of the tank so that way he can't see his reflection. maybe move it way from the wall that way he shouldn't be able to see his reflection back at him. Im not sure what else to do. majerah1 is our betta expert here.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes you need a nice bushy plant really close to the walls of the tank to break up the reflection.If he cant see it,he wont flare so much.If that doesnt help,Im at a loss.Maybe find a different tank where the glass is not as shiny.


----------

